# [Gothic 2 Addon] Magische Steintafeln



## michael-90 (17. Juni 2007)

Nur ne kurze Frage:
Wo bzw. ab wann kann man die magischen Steintafeln (Lebensenergie + etc.) einsetzen??

Thx!


----------



## Homerclon (18. Juni 2007)

michael-90 am 17.06.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ne kurze Frage:
> Wo bzw. ab wann kann man die magischen Steintafeln (Lebensenergie + etc.) einsetzen??
> 
> Thx!


Sobald du bei Myxir die Sprache der Erbauer gelernt hast.
Es gibt 3 Stufen, Sprache der Bauern, der Krieger & der Priester.
In der Reihenfolge, sind die Tafeln verfügbar, erst Tafeln I (Bauern) usw.

Beim Eremiten in Jharkendar kannst du auch eine davon lernen, er bringt dir nur eine bei, welche hängt davon ab welche du bereits gelernt hast.


----------



## DaEngineer (21. Juni 2007)

michael-90 am 17.06.2007 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ne kurze Frage:
> Wo bzw. ab wann kann man die magischen Steintafeln (Lebensenergie + etc.) einsetzen??


Allerdings solltest du die Tafeln erst benutzen, wenn sich das Ganze auch lohnt. Ein Beispiel:

Der Held hat 20 Stärke, eine Tafel gäbe 2 STR dazu --> 2 Lernpunkte gespart
Der Held hat 94 Stärke, eine Tafel gäbe 2 STR dazu --> 8 Lernpunkte gespart!

Da ich nicht weiß, inwieweit du mit dem System vertraut bist, hier eine kurze Erklärung:

Attributanhebungen bis zu einem Wert von 30 kosten einen LP, von 31 - 60 zwei LP, von 61 -90 drei LP und ab 91 vier LP. Die Tafeln alle zu verballern, wenn man noch relativ wenige LP bezahlen muss, ist also pure Verschwendung!


----------



## michael-90 (23. Juni 2007)

DaEngineer am 21.06.2007 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> michael-90 am 17.06.2007 23:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das System kenne ich!

Wenn man sie aber schon so bald wie möglich einsetzt hat man die Chance, schon früher im Spiel schneller und einfacher bessere Atrributswerte zu bekommen! Und die Frage ist ja auch ob man es jemals bis 90+ in den attributen schafft bevor man das Spiel durchgespielt hat!
Allerdings spiele ich es zum ersten mal, weis also nicht recht wie viel spielzeit mir noch bleibt ^^


----------



## DaEngineer (24. Juni 2007)

michael-90 am 23.06.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Frage ist ja auch ob man es jemals bis 90+ in den attributen schafft bevor man das Spiel durchgespielt hat!


Aber sicher doch!  Als Magier habs ichs zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber Manawerte von über 200 werden von manchen Runen sogar zwingend verlangt - so viele Punkte muss man schon ausgeben  Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, im 3. Kapitel einmal 100 STR gehabt zu haben; nun ja, das Spiel hat 6 Kapitel... Also heb dir die Tafeln ruhig auf


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2007)

michael-90 am 23.06.2007 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> DaEngineer am 21.06.2007 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sollte man sich auf jeden Fall aufheben, solange man sich auf ein Attribut + einem Waffenskill konzentriert schafft man die 90Pkt ohne Probleme.

Sehr Gute Richtwerte:
Str: 90 dann kommt man an 200+
Dex siehe Str
Mana 100 oder 120 damit kommt man an 400+.
Einhand: 69% man erreicht 100%, wenn man selbst geschmiedete Waffen verwendet kann man hier bis zu 10%Skill sparen.
Zweihand: 75% als Pala/DJG, 73% als Magier, rest siehe Einhand.
Bogen: 70%
Armbrust: 80%

Trifft natürlich nur zu wenn man *alle Bon?* verwendet.


----------



## michael-90 (25. Juni 2007)

Danke euch!   

Mal schauen was ich mache, ich spiele als Miliz, Magie verwende ich eigentlich gar nicht, Waffenfokus auf Einhand + Bogen ...


----------

